
iPhone 8 Teardown - nnx
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+8+Teardown/97481
======
rasz
>Once again, the light sensor is covered by a colored filter, which we believe
assists the True Tone system.

Are we sure about that? Because camera one is total BS :) according to Stephen
Su, 'responsible for developing the camera module for several generations of
Apple’s iPhone', the blue filter on camera lens is 100% for looks, Jobs just
liked blue color and demanded custom spec part.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39JD3eutMaM#t=25m50s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39JD3eutMaM#t=25m50s)

------
jsjohnst
Wow, the battery is crazy low capacity. Wonder if battery life will really be
longer as claimed in real usage?

